# Ronda Rowsy knocked out...



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

A head kick and follow up punches in round 2 cost Ronda Rowsy her championship belt in last nights fight against Holly Holm in Melbourne......I smell a rematch..


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

Probably a bad idea unless she really improves her stand up game. The beating she took can end careers.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

She believed her own hype. Holm followed her teams plan perfect.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Yikes!!! That looks painful.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

In this format of fighting, this was going to happen sooner or later. It is hard to remain undefeated unlike that of traditional boxing. Every fighter has their unique style. Simply a matter of exploiting weaknesses and avoiding your opponents strengths. If a rematch happens and Rhonda's team does not make these adjustment, she will lose again. But, continue to win against those close in grappling opponents.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

The fight wasn't going to last much longer regardless, Rousey was being beat to death on television. When was the last time you saw something like this between professional fighters:










Two more minutes of that and they would have called it to save her life.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Bread and circuses.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

This is another situation where the weigh-in timing ruins a fight IMO. It looked to me that Holm is a much bigger body. If weigh-ins where the afternoon of the fight I don't think these two find themselves in the same weight class. The effect of this is Holm is big and strong enough to neutralize Rousey's grappling and keep the fight standing where her skills are. Add the reach advantage and look out. 

Side note: Very nice to see Holm shove Rousey back to make distance for the roundhouse to head. Very fluid.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm glad she lost, honestly. I like Rousey, but being the top earning fighter gave her too much to lose in a tough fight. Now she has incentive to prove herself again.

Maybe we'll finally see Rousey v Cyborg....


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> I'm glad she lost, honestly. I like Rousey, but being the top earning fighter gave her too much to lose in a tough fight. Now she has incentive to prove herself again.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we'll finally see Rousey v Cyborg....



More than likely we will see Holm v Cyborg since they appear to be in the same "weight class",  just saying.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah, Ronda was totally ducking. That weight class BS was a lame excuse. Holm V Cyborg would be ok too.

I just want to see somebody take that roid freak apart.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Ikaika said:


> More than likely we will see Holm v Cyborg since they appear to be in the same "weight class",  just saying.


Holm and Rousey both made the 135 weight limit at the weigh in. 

Cyborg is at least 145.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> Yeah, Ronda was totally ducking. That weight class BS was a lame excuse. Holm V Cyborg would be ok too.
> 
> I just want to see somebody take that roid freak apart.


How much of a weight difference do you think is insignificant? The physics of it says that they are very significant. On average, a heavier person has heavier limbs to swing. All things being equal (form, accuracy, etc.) that's more force applied per punch or kick. 

It's like the difference between my 12oz claw hammer and my 16oz framing hammer. I can drive a 16d nail in 4 blows with the 16oz but it takes 8 with the 12oz.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Certainly weight is significant. Rousey used to fight at 145, but when people started making noise about a Cyborg fight she suddenly jumped down to 135. I'm just saying I'd like to see her go back to her old weight.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

It's not the weight at weigh-in time that matters, it's the weight at fight time and thus the bs of the current set up.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

VermisciousKnid said:


> How much of a weight difference do you think is insignificant? The physics of it says that they are very significant. On average, a heavier person has heavier limbs to swing. All things being equal (form, accuracy, etc.) that's more force applied per punch or kick.
> 
> *It's like the difference between my 12oz claw hammer and my 16oz framing hammer. I can drive a 16d nail in 4 blows with the 16oz but it takes 8 with the 12oz*.


And my 22 oz framing hammer can drive a 16 penny flush in a new growth pine 2x4 frame in one stroke.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Holm and Rousey both made the 135 weight limit at the weigh in.
> 
> Cyborg is at least 145.



I wasn't thinking that kind of weight. I guess my quoted remarks got lost in its tacit meaning and wasn't meant to be serious. Anyway, two different styles of fighters and we saw which was better suited in this arena.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

samyeagar said:


> And my 22 oz framing hammer can drive a 16 penny flush in a new growth pine 2x4 frame in one stroke.


Exactly my point. Your hammering technique is secondary to your hammer size.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Exactly my point. Your hammering technique is secondary to your hammer size.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Exactly my point. Your hammering technique is secondary to your hammer size.


OH here we go.....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

samyeagar said:


> And my 22 oz framing hammer can drive a 16 penny flush in a new growth pine 2x4 frame in one stroke.


The angular momentum of the longer handle has a great deal to do with it.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> The angular momentum of the longer handle has a great deal to do with it.


And the snap of the wrist right at contact to maximize it. I did say new growth pine, because I have bent plenty of nails in old growth, and not because of technique but because the wood is so damned tight grained and hard.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

This whole thread is giving me confused feelings.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

Ripper said:


> Probably a bad idea unless she really improves her stand up game. The beating she took can end careers.


Do men find this attractive? And if not what do guys like about this?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

Heatherknows said:


> Do men find this attractive? And if not what do guys like about this?


Personally, no. 

However, a good fight is a good fight. Doesn't matter if its between two men, two women, or a snake and a mongoose.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

samyeagar said:


> And my 22 oz framing hammer can drive a 16 penny flush in a new growth pine 2x4 frame in one stroke.


I don't think the weight made any difference. That ankle looked like it hit Rhonda in the exact spot cops use to put people down with a Brachial Stun. Pop someone there the right way and they're going down. Doesn't matter if they are smaller or larger. 

MyWay


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Heatherknows said:


> Do men find this attractive? And if not what do guys like about this?


Not at all

Least not all guys. I saw this thread earlier and had to look up who the heck this even was lol


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Heatherknows said:


> Do men find this attractive? And if not what do guys like about this?


If you can watch a well fought match and wonder what anyone sees, please stop watching.....

These people have amazing skill at what they do, and work very hard to maintain it...If you watch a match because the fighters are hot....Your perspective is too shallow...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Heatherknows said:
> 
> 
> > Do men find this attractive? And if not what do guys like about this?
> ...


Well, that is why a lot of women watch mma and ufc...theye think the guys are hot


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Ronda needs to forget about tryiing for an arm bar in at least the first 3 rounds in a re mach...Remember the head kick Crocop took from Gonzaga...Even a head kick master can fall victim to one....She should do like Keith Jardine against Chuck Lidell....Concentrate on leg kicks for the first 3 rounds....


----------



## Pollo (Oct 17, 2014)

richie33 said:


> She believed her own hype. Holm followed her teams plan perfect.


The UFC always hypes up their champions like they're the greatest fighters of all time....until they lose.
There will be a new "GOAT" in the next couple of months.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Pollo said:


> The UFC always hypes up their champions like they're the greatest fighters of all time....until they lose.
> There will be a new "GOAT" in the next couple of months.


Conor McGregor?


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Heatherknows said:


> Do men find this attractive? And if not what do guys like about this?


Yes ! , we want Rhonda to try an arm bar on us. but please put on some make up and fix the hair LOL


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> Ronda needs to forget about tryiing for an arm bar in at least the first 3 rounds in a re mach...Remember the head kick Crocop took from Gonzaga...Even a head kick master can fall victim to one....She should do like Keith Jardine against Chuck Lidell....Concentrate on leg kicks for the first 3 rounds....


Correct, she will definitely learn to counter the leg kicks. Make Holms want to think twice about lifting the leg off the mat.

This is just a case of vastly different styles in MMA.

If the fight came down to Rousey getting her into the ground and pound the result would be different.

Rematch will be worth big cash to Dana White.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> If you can watch a well fought match and wonder what anyone sees, please stop watching.....
> 
> These people have amazing skill at what they do, and work very hard to maintain it...If you watch a match because the fighters are hot....Your perspective is too shallow...


To me it looks like a freak show.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Holm's strength are boxing and kicking. Rousey is the ground. 
Not a good match up for Rousey. 

From little I saw Holm's far superior punching and footwork prevented Rousey from closing the gap for a takedown. Holm's kicking plan was to the head and not the body to avoid having it trapped and taken down. 

Holm looked better prepared for Rousey's style. Rousey didn't look at all prepared for Holm's style.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

Haiku said:


> Holm's strength are boxing and kicking. Rousey is the ground.
> Not a good match up for Rousey.
> 
> From little I saw Holm's far superior punching and footwork prevented Rousey from closing the gap for a takedown. Holm's kicking plan was to the head and not the body to avoid having it trapped and taken down.
> ...


It really wasn't just the head kick. She was landing flush elbows and punches from v early on.

I'm not an MMA expert (boxing is my thing) but it seemed like holm reacted when she saw the opportunity for a head kick, and that opportunity was opened up by the shots she was landing and her footwork.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

I've only seen clips so thank you for your viewpoint.

What is interesting to me is a judo bronze medalist was taken down at least twice.

Holm has an excellent wrestling corner. I don't remember her background but I believe she's a multiple time boxing champion.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Haiku said:


> I've only seen clips so thank you for your viewpoint.
> 
> What is interesting to me is a judo bronze medalist was taken down at least twice.
> 
> Holm has an excellent wrestling corner. I don't remember her background but I believe she's a multiple time boxing champion.



She also has a height and reach advantage. As well she probably studied how Rowsey took advantage of other opponents. Adjust and execute.

Preparing for ones opponent and understanding their strength and weaknesses is important.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm glad she lost she was running her mouth and acting all c00cky. maybe she will learn not to run her stinky mouth next time.


I hate trash talking. shut up and fight.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Heatherknows said:


> To me it looks like a freak show.


I say the same thing about "Keeping up with the Kardashians"


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Just a little history...
Rousey qualified for the 2004 Olympic Games in Athens, becoming the youngest judoka in the entire Games. Also in 2004, Rousey won a gold medal at the World Junior Judo Championships in Budapest, Hungary.

In April 2006, she became the first female U.S. judoka in nearly 10 years to win an A-Level tournament as she went 5-0 to claim gold at the Birmingham World Cup in Great Britain. Later that year, the 19-year-old won the bronze medal at the Junior World Championships, becoming the first U.S. athlete ever to win two Junior World medals.

In February 2007, Rousey moved up to 70 kg where she ranked as one of the top three women in the world. She won the silver medal at the 2007 World Judo Championships in the middleweight division and the gold medal at the 2007 Pan American Games.[

In August 2008, Rousey competed at the 2008 Olympic Games in Beijing, China. She lost her quarterfinal to the Dutch ex-world champion Edith Bosch but qualified for a Bronze medal match through the repechage bracket. Rousey defeated Annett Boehm by Yuko to win a bronze medal (note: Judo offers two bronze medals per weight class). With the victory, Rousey became the first American to win an Olympic medal in women's judo since its inception as an Olympic sport in 1992.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Every champ loses at some point. The list is long. Rousey ran into a opponent big and strong enough (with just enough technique) to counter the grappling / take downs and keep the fight a striking match. The question is what does Rousey's team do now. Does Rousey come back with a new approach, emphasizing different skills and take the belt back? Can she do it? This will be the real test. I'm guessing the rematch will sell a huge number of PPV's


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Okay, so after the fight, I heard Rousey was in the hospital with a split lip. Then this week I read she was going to have plastic surgery. And today I read that the UFC had suspended her for six months for medical reasons. Did I read that right?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

TeddieG said:


> Okay, so after the fight, I heard Rousey was in the hospital with a split lip. Then this week I read she was going to have plastic surgery. And today I read that the UFC had suspended her for six months for medical reasons. Did I read that right?


UFC fighter Ronda Rousey has been issued a six-month medical suspensions by the UFC after getting knocked out by Holly Holm.
She had plastic surgery on her split lip...


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Rousey is amazing but she was hyped as unbeatable. Well Holly did not win by a fluke or accident. She has risen to the top in three sports now (kick boxing, boxing, MMA). I think it's a case of two athletes being better than everyone else. A rematch will be awesome and who knows who will win it. I think Rhonda and her camp new how scary Holly is because there was no denying her record. But it's hard to feel vulnerable when you've run through everyone like Rhonda had up until this fight.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Interesting, she (Ronda) seems to have made the same mistake I always make - underestimating strikers, especially those know your weaknesses and can exploit them to the hilt.

Win some you lose some, it's how it is, Ronda is much more relatable now IMO.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> Interesting, she (Ronda) seems to have made the same mistake I always make - underestimating strikers, especially those know your weaknesses and can exploit them to the hilt.
> 
> Win some you lose some, it's how it is, Ronda is much more relatable now IMO.


Not sure she *underestimated* her as such. It wasn't a slip up but a beatdown. More that she couldn't deal with Holm's footwork and striking ability.

The footwork was particularly important but then again its probably my boxing-centric view of the fight. She obviously had good takedown defence too but i don't really understand that aspect of MMA.


----------



## Dycedarg (Apr 17, 2014)

I find it slightly irksome that people call this an "upset." As if to imply Ronda ever had a prayer. 

She has been put up against very, very weak fighters with no skill. She's used to just throwing someone down and hitting them in the face until they tap out. The woman has precious small grappling training and absolutely no boxing skill. She looked ridiculous running around chasing Holm, who was in control the entire time. 

When the odds came in heavily favoring Ronda I felt just a little uncomfortable because I felt like maybe there was something wrong with my perception of things, that I was wrong and the world was right. I wish I hadn't because this fight wasn't even close. 

If you watch closely, every time Ronda tries to take her down Holly lowers her hips and uses her arms to push against Ronda's torso, making sure she can't get close enough to lift.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Meisha Tate is a good fighter and Rousey beat her twice. Holm is a excellent fighter who has been fighting in kickboxing and boxing for a very long time, her hands and feet are deadly.
I find it odd that Vegas already has Rousey the favorite in the rematch.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Rowsey needs to beat a couple of lower level fighters before she'll gain enough cred to take another crack at Holm. I'd like to see her take on Miesha Tate. There's a lot of bad blood there and it could be an interesting fight. If Tate manages to take Rowsey down (and she potentially could I think), it could be the end of Rowsey's career in UFC.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

My guess is for Cyborg v Holm. My money is on Cyborg. This woman is relentless and vicious. 

http://youtu.be/q4FuSgMYlp4


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Plus she even looks like Ivan Drago.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Plus she even looks like Ivan Drago.



Maybe they do a chromosomal test, just saying. I spar with my nephew (in full head gear protection) but I don't know that I would step in the ring with her. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> My guess is for Cyborg v Holm. My money is on Cyborg. This woman is relentless and vicious.
> 
> http://youtu.be/q4FuSgMYlp4
> 
> ...


After what she did to the last IT female fighter Gina Carano I would bet on her also.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

optimalprimus said:


> Not sure she *underestimated* her as such. It wasn't a slip up but a beatdown. More that she couldn't deal with Holm's footwork and striking ability.
> 
> *Taking nothing away from Holm, who put on a excellent display of skills, but what Rousey couldn't deal with was a much bigger opponent. *
> 
> The footwork was particularly important but then again its probably my boxing-centric view of the fight. She obviously had good takedown defence too but i don't really understand that aspect of MMA.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

Is there any truth in this? I thought rousey came down in weight when she joined the UFC. Official stats have holm 1 inch taller....
Is there any truth in this? I thought rousey came down in weight when she joined the UFC. Official stats have holm 1 inch taller.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Ikaika said:


> My guess is for Cyborg v Holm. My money is on Cyborg. This woman is relentless and vicious.
> 
> http://youtu.be/q4FuSgMYlp4
> 
> ...


Cyborg usually weighs 160+ and has had trouble making 145 before. She came in at 150 for one fight and the sanctioning commission gave her a pass (dollar signs in their eyes, no doubt). There is no way she can make 135 to fight Holm or Rousey. 

I don't see Holm or Rousey going up a weight class to fight her either. I've heard it implied that Cyborg intentionally misses the 145 knowing that the other fighter will probably assent to the fight if she's under 150. 

All in all not an honorable competitor. And there's the year long anabolic steroid suspension as well. Her dominance is diminished by her cheating. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Cyborg usually weighs 160+ and has had trouble making 145 before. She came in at 150 for one fight and the sanctioning commission gave her a pass (dollar signs in their eyes, no doubt). There is no way she can make 135 to fight Holm or Rousey.
> 
> I don't see Holm or Rousey going up a weight class to fight her either. I've heard it implied that Cyborg intentionally misses the 145 knowing that the other fighter will probably assent to the fight if she's under 150.
> 
> ...



Are there any female fighter in this weight class?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Betting odds are Holly's first fight is a rematch. Rhonda was ready to step away as the undisputed champ but I bet she's not ready any more. If that falls through then Miesha Tate seems like the top challenger because she keeps beating the top challengers. As far as Cyborg goes, she's a marketing tool until Dana White confirms a UFC fight. I suspect Holly is the only fighter with a recipe to defeat Rhonda. What I'd like to see happen is Holly fight Miesha. That will give Rhonda time to deal with other obligations (Road House remake) while working on her gaps that Holly exposed. Or who the hell knows, maybe Miesha beats Holly (but I don't think so).

The Cyborg deal feels a whole lot like when the UFC brought in Fedor. A little too late.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> Betting odds are Holly's first fight is a rematch. Rhonda was ready to step away as the undisputed champ but I bet she's not ready any more. If that falls through then Miesha Tate seems like the top challenger because she keeps beating the top challengers. As far as Cyborg goes, she's a marketing tool until Dana White confirms a UFC fight. I suspect Holly is the only fighter with a recipe to defeat Rhonda. What I'd like to see happen is Holly fight Miesha. That will give Rhonda time to deal with other obligations (Road House remake) while working on her gaps that Holly exposed. Or who the hell knows, maybe Miesha beats Holly (but I don't think so).
> 
> The Cyborg deal feels a whole lot like when the UFC brought in Fedor. A little too late.


A Miesha/Holly fight would be interesting but not as marketable as either a Miesha/Ronda fight or a Holly/Ronda fight. Ronda has just pissed everyone off so it's easy to sell. Miesha and Holly don't have the history together, even if Miesha is the top contender.

And yeah, the Cyborg/Fedor comparison is right on the money. Same as when they brought in CroCop and all the other old Strikeforce guys.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Its a shame that fight got more press and attention than the one tonight, Cotto vs Alvarez. It should be a really good scrap by two really good fighters but boxing seems to have really fallen off. I am excited for it.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

richie33 said:


> Its a shame that fight got more press and attention than the one tonight, Cotto vs Alvarez. It should be a really good scrap by two really good fighters but boxing seems to have really fallen off. I am excited for it.


Me too. Is there are boxing thread?

Cotto is probably my fave boxer of the last decade and canelo has got some talent.

If miguel wins does he crack all time top 100 in anyones eyes? I think he's on the cusp.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

richie33 said:


> Its a shame that fight got more press and attention than the one tonight, Cotto vs Alvarez. It should be a really good scrap by two really good fighters but boxing seems to have really fallen off. I am excited for it.


Boxing and baseball fans can relate to each other. They were the biggest sports for generations but mixed martial arts and football have taken over in popularity. And I'll admit, I don't enjoy following baseball or boxing nearly as much as MMA and football. That seems to be a trend with a lot of sports fans. It's not that one is better than the other but MMA is appealing to new sports fans as well as previous fans of boxing, muay thai, kick boxing, karate, wrestling, etc.

EDIT: I left out the point that made me comment to begin with. Holly Holm beating Rousey is a really good thing for boxing. If more boxers transition to MMA and then succeed at it then boxing and MMA will elevate each other. There will be cross over fans. More boxers coming into MMA and doing damage will pull a lot of people back to that sport. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am a huge boxing fan but I will admit I have probably watched more MMA the past few years than boxing. Between PPV being so expensive and the undercards being crap, The Ring magazine being $8.99, I have found MMA being more appealing. There is a lot on cable and the PPV will have a bunch of good fights for the money. People hate on Don King but when he was the man in boxing his PPV were really good. You would have a good main event and the undercards were top notch.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Boxing and baseball fans can relate to each other. They were the biggest sports for generations but mixed martial arts and football have taken over in popularity. And I'll admit, I don't enjoy following baseball or boxing nearly as much as MMA and football. That seems to be a trend with a lot of sports fans. It's not that one is better than the other but MMA is appealing to new sports fans as well as previous fans of boxing, muay thai, kick boxing, karate, wrestling, etc.
> 
> EDIT: I left out the point that made me comment to begin with. Holly Holm beating Rousey is a really good thing for boxing. If more boxers transition to MMA and then succeed at it then boxing and MMA will elevate each other. There will be cross over fans. More boxers coming into MMA and doing damage will pull a lot of people back to that sport. That's my opinion anyway.


I gave up on boxing when that doped up little doped up SOB Arron Pryor beat Alexis Arguello. Panama Lewis prepared the dope and he asked for "the bottle I mixed" on camera.....After that boxing made me sick....


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok, anything you say Bruce. Ronda was distracted. 



> Ronda fought three times this year, if I'm not mistaken, made two movies, booked for two more, did more publicity in the last four or five months since her book was released -- which is still number one on the charts -- than most major movie stars releasing motion pictures. This girl didn't have a full plate, this girl had a full table. I think it would affect anybody because you are not focusing on the job at hand as much as you would if that's all you had to focus on. She, again, is an amazing talent so I don't question her, I support her and I think she is going to come back like an incredible beast. I'm sure that if Ronda could take time off, go to the gym and train for three months for a fight with Holly Holm with absolutely no distractions, I don't even want to imagine the Ronda Rousey we're going to see come out. Again, we are talking top of the food chain, Olympic, amazing athlete.


UFC ring announcer: 'Amazing' Ronda Rousey was 'distracted,' had a 'full table' going into Holly Holm fight - MMAmania.com


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone settling in to watch Aldo-McGregor?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Haiku said:


> Anyone settling in to watch Aldo-McGregor?


Heading out now to watch with friends.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

richie33 said:


> Heading out now to watch with friends.


Enjoy. Cheers.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

That was $4 per second.


----------

